# Regulierer: Neues Dialer-Fenster wird ab 17. März Pflicht



## Heiko (2 März 2005)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/050302_01.php

Vom 17. März 2005 an werden die Regeln für Dialer in Deutschland ein weiteres Mal verschärft. Das bestätigte heute Manfred Küster, Sprecher der Regulierungsbehörde, gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. Websurfer, die ein kostenpflichtiges Internetangebot über einen Dialer nutzen wollen, müssen dann den Download und die Aktivierung des Anwählprogramms mit Eingabe der Buchstaben „OK“ bestätigen, und die anschließende Einwahl mit „Ja“. Für den dritten Schritt wird zudem ein einheitlich gestaltetes Informationsfenster zur Pflicht. Die Regulierungsbehörde will damit verhindern, dass Nutzer über den – meist hohen – Preis der Einwahl getäuscht werden, oder diesen einfach nicht wahrnehmen.

Es ist bereits das dritte Mal in eineinhalb Jahren, dass das Abrechnungsmittel Dialer neu reglementiert wird. Diesmal geht die Regulierungsbehörde allerdings entscheidende Punkte an. Wohl die größten Auswirkungen dürfte dabei die – von Verbraucherschützern geforderte und begrüßte – Einführung eines neuen Zustimmungsfensters bei Dialern haben. Bisher mussten User, die einen Dialer nutzen wollten, in drei Fenstern nacheinander die Buchstabenkombination „OK“ eingeben, um damit den Download, die Aktivierung, und am Schluss die Einwahl über eine 09009-Nummer zu bestätigen. Was von der Behörde als Mittel gedacht war, ungewollte teure Einwahlen zu verhindern, verfehlte seine erhoffte Wirkung. Denn viele Anbieter nutzten, so die Regulierungsbehörde wörtlich, „den kaum bestehenden Spielraum“ aus, „um den Preis dennoch schlecht sichtbar darzustellen“. In der Praxis sah das so aus, dass die Kosten von bis zu 30 Euro pro Einwahl erst im dritten Zustimmungsfenster, und auch dort nur in Mindestgröße zu lesen waren.

Dem wird jetzt ein Ende gemacht. Ab 17. März 2005 wird ein neues, drittes Zustimmungsfenster zur Pflicht (Bild unten), in dem groß und deutlich zu lesen sein wird, dass es sich eben nicht um ein kostenloses Angebot handelt. Dass er dies zur Kenntnis genommen hat, muss der Kunde mit Eingabe der Buchstabenkombination „JA“ bestätigen. Damit, und mit der exakt vorgeschriebenen Gestaltung, soll auch der so genannte Tunneleffekt vermieden werden. Bestimmte Anbieter hatten ihre drei Zustimmungsfenster sehr ähnlich gestaltet und zudem mit Erklärungen wie „Durch die Aktivierung entstehen Ihnen keine Kosten“ geschmückt. Gewöhnliche User klickten sich daraufhin einfach mit „OK“ durch und bemerkten ganz offensichtlich den Tarif im dritten Fenster nicht. Auch irreführenden Formulierungen auf Dialer-Fenstern schiebt die neue Amtsblattverfügung der Regulierungsbehörde einen Riegel vor. „Eine Kostenfreiheit des Angebots darf nicht suggeriert werden. Insbesondere dürfen Formulierungen wie „durch die Aktivierung entstehen Ihnen keine Kosten", „kostenloses Zugangstool" und „der Download ist für Sie kostenlos" nicht verwendet werden“, heißt es darin wörtlich.

Auch in einem weiteren Punkt sorgen die Regulierer bald für mehr Verbraucherschutz: Sie verbieten endgültig die so genannten selbstlöschenden Dialer. Diese hatten in der Vergangenheit ebenfalls oft für Wirbel gesorgt. Nach der Einwahl löschten sich diese Dialer selbstständig vom Rechner des freiwilligen oder unfreiwilligen Nutzers – mit der Folge, dass dieser einen Missbrauch nicht mehr beweisen konnte. „Die Entfernung von dem Endgerät darf nicht ohne Zustimmung des Nutzers erfolgen“, heißt es nun.

Die neue Verfügung tritt einen Monat nach Veröffentlichung im Amtsblatt der Regulierungsbehörde in Kraft. Diese Veröffentlichung war am 16. Februar 2005. Das bedeutet, dass alle Dialer, die ab dem 17. März bei der Behörde registriert werden, bereits den neuen Vorgaben entsprechen müssen. Für alle davor registrierten Dialer gilt eine Übergangsfrist von drei Monaten. Danach sind damit also alle Einwählprogramme illegal, die nicht den neuen Regeln entsprechen.

Die neue Verfügung 4/2005 kann hier bei der Regulierungsbehörde heruntergeladen werden.

Hier sehen Sie ein Bild des neuen Zustimmungsfensters:


----------



## News (2 März 2005)

*Google-Treffer:*


> ungefähr 51.500 für "kostenloses zugangstool"


Na, dann gibt's ja so einiges umzutexten...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (2 März 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Hier sehen Sie ein Bild des neuen Zustimmungsfensters:



Sieht ein bisschen aus wie 'ne Todesanzeige...


----------



## Der Jurist (2 März 2005)

*Re: Regulierer: Neues Dialer-Fenster wird ab 17. März Pflich*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kommt der Sache recht nahe.


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2005)

Bei der Dialerfraktion  glauben ja auch die meisten, daß es bis zu 80% Umsatzrückgang laut Umfrage gibt.   

http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1059


----------



## Captain Picard (3 März 2005)

jetzt auch bei Heise:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/56985


> Schärfere Regeln für Dialer
> Trotz detailliert festgelegter Kennzeichnungen fallen unerfahrene Computernutzer immer wieder auf Internet-Einwahlprogramme für kostenpflichtige Mehrwertdiensterufnummern herein. Die Schöpfer dieser kleinen, aber teuren Dialer nutzen auch noch die kleinsten Schlupflöcher, die der Gesetzgeber ihnen lässt. Die sollen nun mit einer neuen Verordnung gestopft werden.
> ....
> Ab 17. März können nur noch Dialer registriert werden, die den neuen Anforderungen entsprechen. Die Registrierung für alte Dialer läuft dann zwei Monate später zum 17. Mai aus. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt dürfen nur noch neue Dialer eingesetzt werden, die alten Registrierungen erlöschen dann.


----------



## Eniac (3 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Dialerfraktion  glauben ja auch die meisten, daß es bis zu 80% Umsatzrückgang laut Umfrage gibt.



Warum denn bloss das? Besitzt die seriöse Geschäftswelt etwa kein Vertrauen in die hervorragende Qualität ihres dargebotenen Contents? Nur weil da jetzt ein Preis gut erkennbar draufsteht, plötzlich 80% Umsatzrückgang! Von Vergleichbarem aus der Welt der Kaufhäuser und Supermärkte habe ich noch nie gehört...



Eniac


----------



## Devilfrank (3 März 2005)

Ja warum nur???
 :lol:


----------



## Captain Picard (4 März 2005)

Alles was man im einschlägigen Forum   lesen kann ist, wie man darüber spekuliert, wie man den User
 trotz neuer Regelung übertölpeln kann, von Einsicht keine  Spur... 

cp


----------



## tuxedo (4 März 2005)

Ganz genau. Die mafieseke Branche ist jenseits aller Einsicht und mit ihrem permanenten Überregulierungsvorwurf bzw. mit dem damit zusammenhängenden Vorwurf der staatlich verordneten Wirtschaftswachstumsunterdrückung so nah an der Realität wie eine Kuh am Rettungsschwimmen.

Auf Basis des Gelesenen in den einschlägigen Dialerforen behaupte ich jetzt mal, dass ein Großteil der bisherigen Einwahlen Einmal-Einwahlen sind, weil die User sich versehentlich eingewählt haben und es nicht wollten, bzw. weil diejenigen, die es doch bewusst getan haben, dann erkannt haben, dass der dort vorgefundene Content den Namen "Content" nicht verdient hat, sondern einfach nur Müll ist, der an anderer Stelle leichter, schneller, kostenlos und qualitativer zu finden ist.  Denn anders wären die in den einschlägigen Dialerforen prognostizierten 80% Umsatz- oder Gewinnrückgang durch eine Änderungs des dritten OK-Fensters nicht zu erklären.

Aber das ist ja alles eigentlich schon bekannt. und muss ja nicht nochmal erwähnt werden.

Gruß zur nächtlichen Stunde
Matthias


----------



## sascha (4 März 2005)

> Denn anders wären die in den einschlägigen Dialerforen prognostizierten 80% Umsatz- oder Gewinnrückgang durch eine Änderungs des dritten OK-Fensters nicht zu erklären.



Und umso besser gefallen mir die Anbieter, die bei sich nicht an einen Umsatzrückgang glauben, weil sie von der Qualität ihrer Contents überzeugt sind. Und die deshalb auch kein Problem mit deutlichen Preisangaben haben. Sind zwar offensichtlich nur Einzelfälle, aber immerhin. Vielleicht kommts ja wirklich zur allseits erhofften Marktbereinigung und die guten Angebote überleben...


----------



## stieglitz (4 März 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Und umso besser gefallen mir die Anbieter, die bei sich nicht an einen Umsatzrückgang glauben, weil sie von der Qualität ihrer Contents überzeugt sind.



Hast Du mal ein Beispiel?


----------



## Captain Picard (4 März 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> sascha schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kommerzielle URLs dürfen hier ja nicht gepostet werden   
 Würde mich aber auch mal interessieren.....

cp

PS:Vielleicht  im Linkforum so eine kleine   aber feine "repräsentative" Liste, kann ja nicht so besonders lang sein...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 März 2005)

Eventuell mal einen Blick in die Karten des Nachbarn werfen. Finde ich gar nicht schlecht, weil das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis realistisch eingeschätzt sein dürfte und der Bezahlvorgang transparent ausschaut. (Mal abgesehen von der nicht ganz vollständigen Preisangabe und den fehlenden Geschäftsbedingungen.)


----------



## Captain Picard (4 März 2005)

wow , das haut mich um , der erste von 1,2 Mio Dialern, der transparent  ist!?  

cp


----------



## Eniac (4 März 2005)

Du meinst die österreichischen rezepte?

In der Tat erscheinen mir 1,99 EUR pro Stunde angemessen und fair, der Kunde wird über den Bezahlvorgang nicht im unklaren gelassen, wenn die Seite gut ist könnte sie durchaus so etwas wie eine Stammkundschaft generieren.

Warum aber werden vergleichbare Leistungen bei uns unter maximal möglicher Verschleierung der entstehenden Kosten mit 29,95 pro halbe Stunde berechnet? Das kann doch nicht nur am Zahlungssystem liegen...


Eniac


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 März 2005)

Es gibt allerdings auch "Angebote", die offensichtlich nur Bauernfang sind und die gesetzliche Schmerzgrenze von 30€ erreichen. Auf die 5 Cent will man inzwischen nicht mehr verzichten...
Bei diesem, weiß der Kunde, was er bekommt. Die Kunst vieler Partnerprogramme besteht ja darin, die "Kundschaft" sowohl über das Angebot als auch über die Kostenpflichtigkeit im Dunkeln zu lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2005)

*Dialer*

 Wollen doch mal sehen, wie und wo die [] auch hier wieder ein  Schlupfloch finden, um "die Dummen" zu balbieren.

Geist ist schön, aber nur auf dem richtoigen Weg. :argue:

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## dvill (17 März 2005)

Hat schon jemand die tollen neuen Bezugsfenster gesichtet, die ab heute immer den Preis mit anzeigen. Ich finde nur die alten  :gruebel: 

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Stalker2002 (17 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemand die tollen neuen Bezugsfenster gesichtet, die ab heute immer den Preis mit anzeigen. Ich finde nur die alten  :gruebel:



Auch eine kurze Stichprobe meinerseits hat keinen seit 00:00 Uhr noch rechtskonformen Dialer zutage gefördert.

Witzigerweise habe ich aber ein Exemplar mit "nicht funktionierendem Abbrechen-Button" gefunden.  
Die auffällige Windows-Fensterleiste mit dem verlockend deutlichen "Fenster Schließen"-Kreuz ist nur gemalt und völlig funktionslos.
Bis man den echten Knopf erwischt, kann dadurch sprichwörtlich wertvolle Zeit verloren gehen.
Ist sowas nach Maßgabe der RegTP überhaupt zulässig?

MfG
L.


----------



## DAY.DE (17 März 2005)

Welche "wertvolle Zeit" soll verloren gehen ? Solange man nicht "OK" eintippt, kostet das ja auch nichts. Man kann sich stundenlang das Dialerskin ansehen und es fallen keine Kosten an. 

Das mit ZUSÄTZLICHEN grafischen "Abbrechen" Button sehe ich als Grenzfall. Ich persönlich hätte das nicht gemacht. Solange aber der echte Abbrechen-Button funktioniert, wird wohl weder die RegTP noch der Verbraucherschutz was sagen und machen können.

DAY


----------



## dvill (17 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Solange aber der echte Abbrechen-Button funktioniert, wird wohl weder die RegTP noch der Verbraucherschutz was sagen und machen können.


Die kleine Freude für den Einzelfall sei gegönnt.

Bei Bezugsfenstern, die die Anforderungen bezüglich der Preisinformation nicht erfüllen, weiß die RegTP aber ganz genau, wie sie damit umgehen muss.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (17 März 2005)

Und was soll hier bei der Preisinformation falsch sein ?

DAY


----------



## dvill (17 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Und was soll hier bei der Preisinformation falsch sein ?


Der Hinweis bezieht sich auf den ersten Satz des Postings sowie des Postings zuvor. Ab heute gelten klarere Regeln für Bezugsfenster, einfach von oben lesen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (17 März 2005)

Wie Du ja vielleicht weißt, gilt für bestehende Dialer eine 3-Monat-Übergangsfrist bis 16.6. 2005   Nur neu registrierte Dialer ab 17.3 müssen das neue Einheits-Dialerskin haben. Bei dem Malvorlagen Dialerskin handelt es sich doch eindeutig um ein altes Dialerskin wo der Preis sicher auch gut lesbar ist.

DAY


----------



## dvill (17 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Du ja vielleicht weißt, gilt für bestehende Dialer eine 3-Monat-Übergangsfrist bis 16.6. 2005.


Genau das weiß ich, aber ich rede von Bezugsfenstern. Für gab es die Übergangsfrist bis heute ausschließlich. Da kommt viel Arbeit auf die RegTP zu. Die Verbraucher wird es freuen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Jurist (17 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Du ja vielleicht weißt, gilt für bestehende Dialer eine 3-Monat-Übergangsfrist bis 16.6. 2005   Nur neu registrierte Dialer ab 17.3 müssen das neue Einheits-Dialerskin haben. Bei dem Malvorlagen Dialerskin handelt es sich doch eindeutig um ein altes Dialerskin wo der Preis sicher auch gut lesbar ist.
> DAY


Nur als Hinweis: Übergangsfristen *können*, *müssen aber nicht* ausgeschöpft werden. Wie wäre es denn mit einer sofortigen Anpassung? Oder ist das zuviel verlangt, weil dann die "Geschäfte" schlechter gehen?


----------



## DAY.DE (17 März 2005)

Und was soll am Bezugsfenster (d.h. 1.OK Fenster) falsch sein ? Das Bezugsfenster wird komplett von MP erstellt - außer die Grafik, die man als Projektinhaber dem Projekt anpassen kann.

DAY


----------



## dvill (17 März 2005)

Ich rede nicht davon, wer es erstellt, sondern wie das Ergebnis aussieht. Ab heute sollte der Preis genannt sein, soweit ich die Dialer-Ausnahmeregelung verstanden habe.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (17 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rede nicht davon, wer es erstellt, sondern wie das Ergebnis aussieht. Ab heute sollte der Preis genannt sein, soweit ich die Dialer-Ausnahmeregelung verstanden habe.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Bitte mal diesen Absatz hier posten.

DAY


----------



## dvill (17 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte mal diesen Absatz hier posten.


Die Gestaltung der Bezugsfenster ergibt sich aus der Verfügung 4/2005, Seite 6, Übergangsregelungen.

Dort sind die per Hashwert identifizierten Dialer als Bestandsschutz mit einer längeren Übergangsfrist versehen. Das ist nachvollziehbar.

Das Bezugsfenster wird aktuell erzeugt und wird nicht zeitaufwendig registriert. Hier sehe ich keine längere Frist als eben bis heute.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## tuxedo (17 März 2005)

Ich denke dvill bezieht sich auf den Punkt B.II.8 über Tarif- und Entgeltinformationen.




> Die aktuellen Informationen über die bei Nutzung des betreffenden Mehrwertdienstes zur Anwendung kommenden Tarife/Entgelte müssen vor Bezug des Dialers dem Nutzer durch den Mehrwertdiensteanbieter in geeigneter Weise entgelfrei mitgeteilt werden.



Wichtig hier: VOR BEZUG DES DIALERS

Und die weiteren Bestimmungen unter B.I.4 z.B. sorgen dafür, dass die Preisangabe nicht einfach nur in den AGBs versteckt werden darf, sondern im Zustimmungsfenster zu stehen hat.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Bezugsfenster wird aktuell erzeugt und bedarf eigentlich keiner Übergangsfrist, das sehe ich auch so.

Die Regtp hat jedoch eine einheitliche Regelung mit einer einheitlichen Frist erlassen, insofern gilt die Frist auch für das Bezugsfenster.

Die Motivation wird irgendwo zwischen Gedankenlosigkeit und Absicht (viele Fristen = viel Verwirrung oder so) liegen. 
Tatsache ist, das die Frist für alle geregelten Bereiche gilt, also für das Bezugsfenster ebenso wir für das Einwahlfenster.

Lustiger finde ich folgenden Gedankengang: 
Das Einwahlfenster ist eindeutig, groß, übersichtlich etc. Bezugs- und AKtivierungsfenster müssen sich deutlich davon unterscheiden.  
Will die Regtp also, mehrdeutige, kleine, unübersichtliche Fenster für diese Zwecke?


----------



## dvill (17 März 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Die Regtp hat jedoch eine einheitliche Regelung mit einer einheitlichen Frist erlassen, insofern gilt die Frist auch für das Bezugsfenster.


Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.

Wo findet man das, was die RegTP "erlässt"? In der zitierten Verfügung 4/2005 steht das jedenfalls so nicht. Wurde da mit Kühen gehandelt?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (17 März 2005)

Auch bei längerem nachdenken bleibt das unklar.

Wenn alle neu geregelten Bereiche erst in 3 Monaten wirksam würden, hätte man das einfach auch so schreiben können.

Die längere Übergangsfrist für die Dialer ist nachvollziehbar, schon weil die Behörde nicht dafür sorgen könnte, in einem Monat so viele Dialer neu zu registrieren. Außerdem könnte ein Dialer bei Verbrauchern installiert sein, den dieser noch weiter nutzen will, bis es neue gibt.

Für das Bezugsfenster gibt es genau keinen Grund, länger zu warten, als man für eine geringfügige Anpassung braucht.

Die Behörde ist auch selbst an ihre Verfügungen gebunden. Das kann nicht beliebig ausgelegt werden. Gegebenenfalls muss diese Frage noch einmal mit öffentlichem Nachdruck diskutiert werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Behörde ist auch selbst an ihre Verfügungen gebunden. Das kann nicht beliebig ausgelegt werden.


 Naja, teilweise offenbar schon... Ich erinnere an den Streich um die angebliche Bedingung einer _inländischen_ zustellbaren Adresse des Registrierungsbevollmächtigten (Mein "Rumpelstilzchenparagraph").
Damals O-Ton RegTP: "Ja, das steht so in der Verfügung" und "Nein, das wird nicht so gemacht"
???


----------



## dvill (18 März 2005)

Jetzt gibt es eine Stellungnahme der RegTP.

Ich finde dort nur den expliziten Hinweis, dass alte Dialer noch weiter genutzt werden dürfen. Die neuen Vorschriften für das Bezugsfenster mit der klaren Preisinformation gelten seit gestern.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## technofreak (18 März 2005)

> Nicht zuletzt dürfen sich Dialer aufgrund der neuen Reg TP-Vorgaben nicht mehr
> ohne Zustimmung des Nutzers von dessen Rechner entfernen. Damit soll verhindert werden,
> dass Nutzer Probleme bekommen, eine illegale Dialer-Einwahl zu beweisen.


Christian Morgenstern Die unmögliche Tatsache


> Eingehüllt in feuchte Tücher,
> prüft er die Gesetzesbücher
> und ist alsobald im klaren:
> Dialer durften dort nicht fahren!
> ...


Minimal angepaßt ......
wie kann ein User  beweisen, dass nicht er  den (legalen, registrierten) Dialer gelöscht hat,
sondern ein illegaler Autodialer unter derselben Nummer sich selbst? 
ach stimmt ja, das ist verboten, daher siehe oben...


----------



## Captain Picard (18 März 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/57694


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Schärfere Regeln für Dialer in Kraft
> 
> Die Regulierungsbehörde legt an Dialer schärfere Maßstäbe an. Die Einwahl-Programme müssen nun wesentlich strengere Zulassungskriterien erfüllen, um eine Registrierung zu erhalten.
> 
> Zentraler Punkt der neuen Vorschrift ist ein Warnhinweis vor der Einwahl, dessen Form und Größe genau festgelegt sind. Alte Dialer, die diese Richtlinien nicht einhalten, dürfen nur noch bis zum* 17. Mai * betrieben werden;danach erlischt die Registrierung bei der Regulierungsbehörde. Kommt ein nicht registrierter Dialer zum Einsatz, entsteht für den Anwender keine Zahlungspflicht





			
				CB-Nachrichten schrieb:
			
		

> Sie gelten für alle Dialer, die ab jetzt neu registriert werden. Alte Dialer, welche die neuen Vorschriften nicht erfüllen, dürfen noch bis zum *16. Juni 2005 * übergangsweise verwendet werden.


mhhh....
cp


----------



## DAY.DE (18 März 2005)

Heise.de hat das eine Monat vergessen bis die Verordnung in Kraft getreten ist.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (18 März 2005)

mhhh,  Bayern 3 sieht das so 
http://www.br-online.de/bayern3/computer/news/2005/03/cn20050303100011.shtml


> Die neue Richtlinie gilt ab dem 17. März, allerdings gibt es noch eine *zweimonatige Übergangsfrist* für alte Dialer. Danach dürfen nur noch Dialer nach der neuen Richtlinie eingesetzt werden.


jeder erzählt was anderes, was sagt denn die RegTP selber ? 

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (18 März 2005)

1 Monat bis die Verfügung in Kraft tritt und DANACH tritt die 3 monatige Frist für alte Dialer in Kraft.  Die Leute können alle nicht lesen  


http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/mwdgesetz/vfg4_2005.pdf
Seite 6, II.1 +3 

"Diese Vorgaben treten mit Ausnahme der Einfügung von Punkt D.VII NACH Ablauf einer Übergangsfrist von einem Monat NACH Veröffentlichung im Amtsblatt in Kraft"

Veröffentlichung: 16.2.2005 --> In Kraft treten: 16.3.2005


"Für die Verwendung von VOR Inkrafttreten dieser Verfügung registrierten Dialern gilt eine Übergangsfrist von 3 Monaten"

In Kraft treten: 16.3.2005 + 3 Monate Übergangsfrist = 16.6.2005



DAY


----------



## jupp11 (18 März 2005)

denke, daß wir am 17. Juni (wie passend,   dem (abgeschafften Feier-)Tag des Gedenkens 
 an den Volksaufstand in der DDR) 

zum ersten Mal die neuen Fenster "in the wild" sehen werden. Vorher nur als Muster ohne Wert 
hier und bei der RegTP zu bewundern... 

j.


----------



## DAY.DE (18 März 2005)

Also ich denke, man müsste eigentlich schon vor dem 17.6 die neuen Skins sehen können. Wenn jemand ab 16.6. ein neues Projekt anmeldet, dürfte eigentlich nur mehr das neue "Design" mehr verfügbar sein. 

Ich werde mal ein Projekt anmelden und mal sehen was geschieht...

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (18 März 2005)

keine Ahnung was ein "Projekt" sein soll, im Gesetz und  in den Bestimmungen  der RegTP gibt es diesen Begriff nicht 


> Die verschärften Vorgaben der Reg TP sind am 17. März 2005 in Kraft getreten.
> Sie gelten für alle Dialer, die ab jetzt neu registriert werden.


http://www.regtp.de/aktuelles/pm/03196/index.html

cp


----------



## Teleton (18 März 2005)

Mach mal ich fänd es es schon spannend das neue Fenster  im Einsatz zu sehen.

Wirst Du es dann auch bewerben wie Deine anderen, damit man mal sieht ob die Schätzung mit den 80% Umsatzeinbruch realistisch ist, oder noch höher liegt ?


----------



## Captain Picard (18 März 2005)

Glaub kaum, dass sich irgend jemand die "Schonfrist" entgehen  lassen wird...
http://www.aol.de/index.jsp?cid=1429160209&sg=Computer_Viren_News


> Ab dem 17. März registrierte Dialer müssen der neuen Verfügung entsprechen,
> für vorher registrierte Dialer gilt eine Übergangsfrist von drei Monaten. Mit der neuen
> Regelung soll erreicht werden, dass jeder vor dem Verbindungsaufbau Klarheit über
> die entstehenden Kosten erhält. Wer dann noch mit einem registrierten Dialer kostenpflichtige
> ...


Die unterliegen auch wieder dem kindlich naiven Irrglauben, bloß weil etwas verboten wäre,
wäre es unmöglich ...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=97766#97766


cp


----------



## News (20 März 2005)

Hier noch mal abschreckende Beispiele für "kostenlose" Zugangstools (aus dem Anime-Themenbereich).
Hoffentlich sind bald auch solche Seitentexte museumsreif und nicht nur die bisherigen Dialerfenster...
Was hier dem Fass die Krone ins Gesicht schlägt:
Sogar die Domainnamen beinhalten das Wort "kostenlos"  unk: 
Ob die neue Verordnung sich wohl auch auf so was bezieht?  :gruebel:

@Mods: Ich kann die Attachments nur sehen, wenn ich eingeloggt bin, aber nicht als Gast?!?


----------



## DAY.DE (20 März 2005)

Solche Seiten wird es wohl bald nicht mehr geben. "Kostenlos" und "Dialer" passt wohl nicht ganz zusammen.  :roll: 

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> "Kostenlos" und "Dialer" passt wohl nicht ganz zusammen.  :roll:
> DAY


 Eine Frage der Sichtweise. Hätte ich letztes Jahr den ganzen content der Dialer genutzt, deren Deregistrierung ohnehin unausweichlich war, hätte ich viel viel Spass gehabt...



			
				day schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin gekommen, um zu bleiben


 Schön gesagt.


----------



## DAY.DE (20 März 2005)

Bei meinen Partnerprogrammen lehne ich es strickt ab Wörter wie "kostenlos" oder "gratis" anzuführen. 

DAY


----------



## tuxedo (20 März 2005)

Hmmm was mir gerade einfällt:

Auf diesen Seiten kommen das Wort "kostenlos" und sinngleiche Varianten ja ziemlich oft vor. Kann man nicht vielleicht sogar so juristisch argumentieren:
Und zwar, dass es nicht einzusehen ist, dass diese permanenten Formulierungen - die die Kostenlosigkeit des Angebots suggerieren - geringer wiegen sollen, als eine kleine undeutliche Preisangabe kurz vor dem letzten OK.

Anders forumliert: Wieso hebt ein kleiner mehr als undeutlicher Kostenhinweis die vielen überdeutlichen Versprechungen der Kostenlosigkeit auf?

Okay. Ich bin kein Jurist...aber intern habe ich das Gefühl, dass mein Argument nicht ganz absurd sein kann. 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meinen Partnerprogrammen lehne ich es strickt ab Wörter wie "kostenlos" oder "gratis" anzuführen.
> DAY


 verstrick dich nicht... 
Oder anders gesagt: Definierst Du jetzt Deinen "Anstand" durch Abgrenzung nach unten? Das mag ein Anfang sein - reicht mir aber nicht. Dass es absurd wäre, von einem Anbieter Fairness zu verlangen, weil er dann weg vom Fenster wäre, ist etwas, das man bei einem Gläschen Wein in seiner Bedeutung ausdiskutieren müsste (siehe dazu auch die Äußerungen des "Korruptionsforschers" Wolfgang Schaupensteiner zur Frage eines "Korruptionsregisters") 



			
				tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Okay. Ich bin kein Jurist...aber intern habe ich das Gefühl, dass mein Argument nicht ganz absurd sein kann.


 Tja - und genau das ist das Problem Deines Arguments... Es ist LOGISCH und misst sich am normalen Alltagswissen und an so etwas wie "Rechtsempfinden" oder "Gespür für Recht". das andere betrifft JURISTEREI & GESETZE. Und wenn unsere Politiker sich nicht zügeln, kapieren bald zu viele, was die Gesetze mit dem Alltagswissen zu tun haben. Nämlich das, was ich manchem Politiker ungeprüft glauben würde: NICHTS


----------



## DAY.DE (20 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Das mag ein Anfang sein - reicht mir aber nicht. Dass es absurd wäre, von einem Anbieter Fairness zu verlangen, weil er dann weg vom Fenster wäre, ist etwas, das man bei einem Gläschen Wein in seiner Bedeutung ausdiskutieren müsste



Sorry, aber das verstehe ich nicht. Nur weil jemand das "kostenlos", "free" usw. wegnimmt, heißt das noch lange nicht daß er dann weg vom Fenster ist. Ich betreibe genug PP und da kommen nirgendwo solche Worte vor und es funktioniert auch.

DAY


----------



## News (20 März 2005)

Einen hab ich noch:


> Manga *** Sicherheitsabfrage
> Um Ihnen mehr Sicherheit zu gewährleisten haben wir eine kleine Sicherheitsabfrage eingerichtet:


Ist ja in ähnlicher Form auch von manchen "Hackerseiten" bekannt. Da heißt es dann, wegen DoS-Angriffen müsse man leider, leider den Zugang reglementieren  unk:


----------



## dvill (10 April 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> *Google-Treffer:*
> 
> 
> > ungefähr 51.500 für "kostenloses zugangstool"
> ...


Das ist ja prompter Service:


> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 13.700 für kostenloses zugangstool. (0,16 Sekunden)


Der Rest kommt auch noch.

Die ganz Dreisten, die gleich den kostenlosen Download des Contents anpreisen, werden auch seltener.

Dietmar Vill

Nachtrag: Auch schön für das Dialer-Gruselmuseum:


> ACHTUNG: Wir werden den Kostenlosen download des Zugangstool wahrscheinlich am 10.04.2005 einstellen, also noch schnell herunterladen! Das Tool wurde lange Zeit unter Verschluss gehalten, weil sonst alle anderen Anbieter Pleite gehen würden ;)


----------



## drboe (10 April 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag: Auch schön für das Dialer-Gruselmuseum:
> 
> 
> > ACHTUNG: Wir werden den Kostenlosen download des Zugangstool wahrscheinlich am 10.04.2005 einstellen, also noch schnell herunterladen! Das Tool wurde lange Zeit unter Verschluss gehalten, weil sonst alle anderen Anbieter Pleite gehen würden ;)


Aber nicht doch! So ein Angebot läßt man sich nicht entgehen - und legt sich sicherheitshalber ein paar hundert von den Dingern auf Halde. Wer weiß schon, wann man wieder einmal so günstig an das Zeug herankommt? Vorlage siehe z. B. http://www.heise.de/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=2566334&forum_id=33961

Auch die Drohung, die nervige spam Bewerbung eines Dialers mit Produktionsort Berlin von 1.000 PC zugleich annehmen zu lassen, hat seinerzeit einen hier mitlesenden GF in höchste Erregung versetzt. Und es war bestimmt nicht die Vorfreude, soviele Kunden zu gewinnen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (13 April 2005)

Zukünftig werden sich dann wohl auch die "3xOK"-Sofortzugänge in "2xOK+1xJA"-Sofortzugänge mausern.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Eniac (13 April 2005)

Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 5.130 für "Kostenloses Zugangstool"

So langsam scheint's da bergab zu gehen.

Aus der an Platz 6 positionierten Anime-Seite:



> Und das beste: unser Zugangstool könnt Ihr noch bis zum 13.04.2005 100% Kostenlos downloaden!!!



Danach kostest es also etwas, jetzt schnell noch zugreifen! 100% RISK FREE!! (für den Betreiber)



> Und so einfach gehts:
> 1.) Klicke 100% Kostenlos Downloaden
> 2.) Achte darauf, wo du das kostenlose Tool abspeicherst!
> 3.) Starte es und logge dich ein, indem du einfach "Ja, weiter" klickst!



So einfach geht das? Nicht mal mehr dreifach 'OK' eingeben?


Eniac


----------



## A John (13 April 2005)

Eniac schrieb:
			
		

> So einfach geht das? Nicht mal mehr dreifach 'OK' eingeben?


Auf der Seite mal auf "$$$ WEBMASTER $$$" klicken. Und schon hast Du den Namen "der ehrenwerten Gesellschaft"
Das Copyright liegt übrigens bei manga-s**.**. Dass die Seite kein Impressum hat, so what. Man ist ja nicht pingelig. Ach ja, der "Abbrechen"- Button geht natürlich auch nicht.

Gruß A. John


----------



## technofreak (13 April 2005)

irgendjemand hat gepetzt, schade der Download geht nicht mehr ,
 ich wollte doch so gerne mal das neue Fenster sehen   

dabei muß er das doch noch gar nicht:  registriert am 


> Reg.-Nr.: 90090001625-1683510 vom: 14.03.2005 10:50:39


----------



## technofreak (13 April 2005)

recherchiert man über den Dialer nach der eigentlichen Seite, ( der  Google Treffer  wird 
über eine direkte IP-Adresse  verschleiert )

bekommt man diese hübsche "Umschreibung" 


> Manga Schnellzugang
> 
> Um Ihnen mehr Sicherheit und unser komplettes Angebot zu gewährleisten haben wir eine kleine Sicherheitsabfrage eingerichtet:


Der Einfallsreichtum ist schon fast  bewundernswert...
PS: Das Bezugsfenster ist, um es dem User besonders leicht zu machen , schon in die HP eingebettet....
PPS: Falls es je  Zweifel an der Notwendigkeit des dritten (RegTP) Fensters gegeben haben sollte, 
dann werden sie durch solche Tricksereien zur Genüge widerlegt.

Bin gespannt, ob sich die Fa. Intexus mit dieser Methode der Übertölpelung von (unerfahrenen) Usern 
solidarisch erklärt, der Dialer ist ein Intexus Dialer...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 April 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Das Bezugsfenster ist, um es dem User besonders leicht zu machen , schon in die HP eingebettet....



Damit ist es aber kein Bezugsfenster im Sinne der Verfügung mehr...


----------



## DAY.DE (13 April 2005)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Damit ist es aber kein Bezugsfenster im Sinne der Verfügung mehr...



Und warum soll das kein Bezugsfenster mehr sein ?  Die MP-Bezugsfenster gehen normalerweise als Popup auf. Da aber viele Popup-Blocker dieses Bezugsfenster unterdrücken, haben manche dieses als iFrame in die Homepage eingebettet. Vom Inhalt und der Funktionalität her bleibt aber es nach wie vor das normale Bezugsfenster. Ich glaube nicht, das in der Verfügung drinnen steht, daß das Bezugsfenster nur als Popup aufgehen darf.

DAY


----------



## technofreak (13 April 2005)

Die zwei Monate überstehen wir auch noch , dann sollte sich das Thema erledigt haben.
Über die "Petitessen" sehen wir bis dahin halt hinweg


----------



## DAY.DE (13 April 2005)

Zu früh freuen würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle nicht.    

DAY


----------



## technofreak (13 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Zu früh freuen würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle nicht.
> DAY


Ach,  darf ich das so  verstehen,  dass du dich schon auf neue Möglichkeiten   der Abzocke  freust?
so schnell (und öffentlich)  hat hier noch keiner  "die Hose runtergelassen" , bisher 
nur hinter vorgehaltener Hand....

Dann wird entgegen dem  in den einschlägigen Foren prognostizierten Ende dieses Forums 
der Fortbestand gesichert sein....

In wachsamer Erwartung
tf


----------



## Eniac (13 April 2005)

Während sich das kostenlose Zugangstool offensichtlich auf dem absteigenden Ast befindet, erfreut sich das gratis Zugangstool ungebrochener Beliebtheit:



> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 365.000 für gratis Zugangstool



Eine untergeordnete Rolle scheinen hingegen der kostenlose Zugangsassistent und der gratis Zugangsassistent zu spielen (ungefähr je 3.000 Treffer); dafür liegen die Dialerseiten in den Ergebnislisten aber auch schön vorne.

Etwas seltsam ist auch dass die Suche nach "kostenlose Zugangssoftware" (110.000) fast nur Verbraucherschutzseiten auf den vorderen Rängen zu Tage fördert, während man bei "gratis Zugangssoftware" (323.000) schnell in der Falle landet.


Eniac


----------



## News (13 April 2005)

Beim Suchbegriff "Gratis Zugangstool" musst du aber eine Reihe von Treffern abziehen, denn so heißt ein einschlägig bekannter Troll aus verschiedenen Foren.


> Denkt' mal drüber nach! Gratis-Zugangstool, Chefentwickler und Profi.


----------



## Stalker2002 (13 April 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Suchbegriff "Gratis Zugangstool" musst du aber eine Reihe von Treffern abziehen, denn so heißt ein einschlägig bekannter Troll aus verschiedenen Foren.
> 
> 
> > Denkt' mal drüber nach! Gratis-Zugangstool, Chefentwickler und Profi.



Nur das Heise, sein Hauptwohnsitz, "googlesicher" verpackt ist.
Da müssen Suchmaschinen leider draußen bleiben.

MfG
L.


----------



## dvill (13 April 2005)

Der ist auch nicht schlecht. Die anderen nehmen 1,99 Euro, hier wird auf Sekundenbasis vermutlich ein Mehrfaches berechnet ...

Dietmar Vill

PS: Wer es nicht erkennen kann, muss nicht zum Augenarzt oder Optiker.


----------



## DAY.DE (13 April 2005)

Warum soll ich mich auf eine neue Art der Abzocke freuen ?  Auch schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, daß die neue Verfügung gar keine Umsatzeinbrüche bringen könnte und das nicht alle Dialerleute in den Konkurs schlittern ?  

DAY


----------



## Telekomunikacja (13 April 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> hat hier noch keiner  "die Hose runtergelassen" , bisher nur hinter vorgehaltener Hand....



Ich versuche gerade, mir das bildlich vorzustellen...


----------



## Captain Picard (13 April 2005)

Es ist geradezu albern, wie hier immer wieder von seiten der Dialeranbieter und Webseitenbetreiber 
diesem Forum unterstellt wird, es ginge um deren finanziellen Ruin. Es geht einzig und 
allein darum unerfahrene  und ungeschützte Webuser nicht in ihr (ungewolltes)  finanzielles Abenteuer laufen zu lassen,
Wenn jemand Stöhnnummern anwählt, um seinen  Augeninnendruck zu entlasten, aus freien Stücken anwählt, 
ist das absolut in Ordnung und das gleiche gilt für die "bildhaften" Vergnügen per "Mehrwert"Dienste... 

Jeder hat das Recht sich den Strick zu kaufen, an dem er sich aufhängen will
 (aber freiwillig und im vollem Bewußtsein, was er tut) 

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (13 April 2005)

Na dann freut es mich das wir beide zumindest auch mal die gleiche Meinung haben. Irgendwie habe ich aber das Gefühl das viele Leute hier im Forum lieber keinen Dialer mehr in Deutschland hätten  :roll: 

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (13 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann freut es mich das wir beide zumindest auch mal die gleiche Meinung haben.


Schon wieder ein Mißverständnis: Wir sind nicht einer Meinung, du liest nie bis zu Ende.
Solange (nach hier im Forum erfolgter  Aussage eines Intexus-Mitarbeiters) Mißbrauch und Manipulaton 
von Dialern völlig vom Dialeranbieter unbeeinflussbar   erfolgen kann,  sind Dialer als Zahlungsmethode
 unbrauchbar und sollten wie in der Schweiz verboten werden.  

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (13 April 2005)

Also ich habe den Text von Dir nun 3x durchgelesen aber so etwas habe ich hier nicht rauslesen können was Du nun wieder geschrieben hast.

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (13 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe den Text von Dir nun 3x durchgelesen aber so etwas habe ich hier nicht rauslesen können was Du nun wieder geschrieben hast


http://www.legasthenie.at/aln3/page2.html

vielleicht hilft es   :rotfl:


----------



## DAY.DE (13 April 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand Stöhnnummern anwählt, um seinen  Augeninnendruck zu entlasten, aus freien Stücken anwählt,
> ist das absolut in Ordnung und das gleiche gilt für die "bildhaften" Vergnügen per "Mehrwert"Dienste...
> Jeder hat das Recht sich den Strick zu kaufen, an dem er sich aufhängen will
> (aber freiwillig und im vollem Bewußtsein, was er tut)
> cp



OK, dann erkläre mir bitte was Du hier darunter verstehst. Auch wenn ich mir den Text 10x durchlese und zwischen den Zeilen versuche irgenwas rauszulesen, komme ich immer nur zu dem Schluss, daß Du nichts gegen Dialer hast solange die Leute wissen was sie tun.

DAY


----------



## News (13 April 2005)

Puh, hat hier wirklich noch jemand - außer DAY - Interesse an der schätzungsweise 10.000. Grundsatzdiskussion zu diesem Thema?
Bitte nicht...


----------



## DAY.DE (13 April 2005)

Dann soll sich CP doch bitte klarer ausdrücken und nicht in 2 Postings was komplett unterschiedliches posten und dann sagen das ich das falsch verstanden habe.   


DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (13 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> OK, dann erkläre mir bitte was Du hier darunter verstehst.


Ich denke  nicht , dass ich dir irgendeine  Erklärung schuldig bin ( Das wurde dir  an anderer
 Stelle schon mal gesagt , das das hier kein Nachhilfeunterricht für Webmaster ist)
 lies  dir das Forum mal  gründlich durch,  nicht nur die Threads mit denen du hier das Forum "floodest",
das sollte dir  klar sein was Sache ist.
 Aber das willst du ja gar nicht, du willst nur weiter hier  nerven, wie du es  selber bekundet hast.
du suchst nur ständig Aufhänger um " im Gespräch" zu bleiben

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=101208#101208


			
				D.....DE schrieb:
			
		

> Warum soll ich mich auf eine neue Art der Abzocke freuen ?  Auch schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, daß die neue Verfügung gar keine Umsatzeinbrüche bringen könnte und das nicht alle Dialerleute in den Konkurs schlittern ?


da hast du noch gar nicht drauf geantwortet, was für hübsche Sachen habt ihr denn "in petto"
wenn euch das neue Fenster anscheinend  so am Arsch vorbei geht 

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (13 April 2005)

Sicher habe ich darauf geantwortet, Du hast es nur nicht verstanden wie ich Dein Posting vermutlich nicht verstanden habe. Warum muss man immer was illegales auf Lager haben um Geld im Internet zu machen ?  

Ich meinte nur, daß sich technofreak nicht zu früh freuen soll, daß es dann ab 17.6 keine Dialer-Reklamationen mehr geben wird und er nichts mehr zu tun hat. Reklamationen gibt es überall in jeder Branche und auch wenn das neue Dialerskin kommt, werden sich dann sicher genug Leute beschweren das sie den Preis nicht gesehen haben. 

Auch wenn der Preis in Schriftgröße 24 und in Rot blinkend wäre und die Leute 10x OK eintippen müssten, lesen manche Leute nicht was sich auf der Homepage befindet und wundern sich dann erst wenn sie die Telefonrechnung vor sich haben.

DAY


----------



## jupp11 (13 April 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Puh, hat hier wirklich noch jemand - außer DAY - Interesse an der schätzungsweise 10.000. Grundsatzdiskussion zu diesem Thema?
> Bitte nicht...


manche kapieren es eben langsamer ...

http://www.welt.de/data/2004/06/24/295545.html


> Brigitte Hamann: In Deutschland schon.* Hier hat man die Österreicher - "Kamerad Schnürschuh"
> - nie ganz für voll genommen, weder im Krieg noch  überhaupt *


mit dem Ausdruck des tiefsten Bedauerns den ursprünglichen Link zurückgenommen... 

j.


----------



## DAY.DE (13 April 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Kamerad Schnürschuh
> 
> j.




Ich dachte man darf nur kommerzielle Seiten hier posten wenn es sehr bekannte Seiten sind ?  Wird Jupp11 nun auch den ganzen Tag wegen dieses Verstoßes gesperrt so wie ich ?

DAY


----------



## drboe (13 April 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Puh, hat hier wirklich noch jemand - außer DAY - Interesse an der schätzungsweise 10.000. Grundsatzdiskussion zu diesem Thema?
> Bitte nicht...


Bitte ja! Wenn Politik und Bürokratie einen absonderlichen Markt schützen, dessen Anteil an - ich sage einmal "merkwürdigen" - Umsätzen weit jenseits des allgemein Üblichen ist und  dem "Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger" verbindliches Programm zu sein scheint,- abgesehen davon, dass man problemlos eine ganze Sendekette rund um die Uhr mit "Geschichten aus der Dialerbranche" versorgen könnte, - wenn hier also eine Art Refugium geschaffen und erhalten wird, dann kann man eigentlich gar nicht oft genug grundsätzlich werden. Ohne das, ohne ständige, auch lautstarke Diskussion und Hinweise auf den Sumpf und seine Ursachen wird sich nämlich nichts wirklich ändern. Müßte es aber, und zwar grundsätzlich. Die bisherigen Maßnahmen waren m. E. halbherzig, teils kosmetischer Natur und setzen im Endeffekt die Opfer nicht unüblicher Machenschaften immer mehr in Nachteil, ohne dass das Grundübel selbst abgeschafft ist. Ich z. B. will immer noch die Beweislast über das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages dem Anbieter auferlegen. Was so unüblich nicht ist, wohl eher die Norm. Dann würde sich herausstellen, was dran ist an der Mär von den "treuen Kunden". 

M. Boettcher


----------



## News (13 April 2005)

Da hast du nun auch wieder Recht, drboe. Warum z.B. Ministerin Künast so zurückhaltend geblieben ist, würde ich auch gern mal wissen.


----------



## DAY.DE (13 April 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> News schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So eine 100% Einigung gibt es wohl scheinbar im Forum doch nicht   

DAY


----------



## drboe (13 April 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du nun auch wieder Recht, drboe. Warum z.B. Ministerin Künast
> so zurückhaltend geblieben ist, würde ich auch gern mal wissen.


Weil das "Verbraucherschutzministerium" nur ein Placebo ist. Die Bezeichnung Neusprech für "Wählerverarsche". Praktisch die Streusandbüchse für die Augen des dummen Fussvolks. Ohne nun der Abschweifung allzu weiten Raum geben zu wollen, so drängt sich doch bei der gesamten Regierung die Frage auf, warum sie lassen, was sie lassen und dennoch so tun, als ob sie etwas tun. Sicher, die Opposition steht ihnen absolut nicht nach, und von daher ist die Ministerin eigentlich beliebig austauschbar. Ebenso, wie das Ettikett des Ministeriums. Ändern wird sich nichts. Und wenn ich die Pläne und Maßnahmen betrachte, die zur totalen Rundumüberwachung jeden Atemzugs führen werden, wird man aufpassen müssen, dass man den Zeitpunkt nicht verpaßt sich an der Demokratie in Wiederbelebung zu versuchen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Gluko (13 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> So eine 100% Einigung gibt es wohl scheinbar im Forum doch nicht


Das unterscheidet dieses Forum ja Gott sei Dank von anderen bekannten.

Es gibt hier Menschen die eine andere Meinung zu bestimmten Punkten haben und in der intellektuellen Lage sind, dies auch zu differenzieren, während Du Dir fein säuberlich Schlagworte herauspickst und diese in einem anderen Zusammenhang als Unterstützung für Dich und Deinesgleichen anführst.



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber freiwillig und im vollem Bewußtsein, was er tut


Daraus liest Du:





			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> ... komme ich immer nur zu dem Schluss, daß Du nichts gegen Dialer hast solange die Leute wissen was sie tun


und vergisst dabei, dass Deinesgleichen immer wieder versucht das Bewußtsein Deiner "Website"-Besucher zu vernebeln.


----------



## News (13 April 2005)

Gluko schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt hier Menschen die eine andere Meinung zu bestimmten Punkten haben und in der intellektuellen Lage sind, dies auch zu differenzieren


Ja, ganz offensichtlich habe ich z.B. zu Ministerin Künast eigentlich eine andere - positivere - Meinung als drboe. Jedenfalls, was ihre sonstige Arbeit abseits der Dialerfrage angeht. Ich finde die Frau ganz in Ordnung, vielleicht mit geringfügigen Abstrichen. Aber das ist hier voll off-topic, und ich werde es deshalb nicht weiter ausführen.


----------



## technofreak (20 Mai 2005)

im Gegensatz zur Konkurrenz, die offensichtlich gewillt ist bis zur letzten Sekunde  den "Toleranzrahmen" 
der Übergangsfrist bis zum 16.6 auszuschöpfen, hat man hier offensichtlich weniger
 "Berührungsängste" und  mehr Vertrauen  zu seinen Kunden:

ein echtes Beispiel entnommen einer echten Site (bei der die Dialerbezahlmethode
 nur eine unter mehreren  ist,  z.B. Lastschrift,  Kreditkarte u.a.  ) 

http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1698371

vom: 15.04.2005 11:09:42 ! 
Version: 11527MBAA, Nr.: 090090000472
aus dem deutschen Festnetz 1.24 €/min


----------



## technofreak (23 Mai 2005)

ein weiterer Anbieter, der keine "Berührungsängste" vor der neuen Regelung hat
auch hier übrigens Dialerpayment nur eine  unter mehreren zur Auswahl  (wie im vorigen Beispiel)
Beide Anbieter gehören zu denen, die so gut wie nie  negativ hier im Forum Erscheinung 
  getreten  sind

PS: noch 24 Tage.....


----------



## technofreak (10 Juni 2005)

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=265


> Dialer: Der 17. Juni wird zur Nagelprobe
> Vom 17. Juni an soll der Missbrauch von teuren Dialern in Deutschland noch einmal
> spürbar eingedämmt werden. An diesem Tag werden die neuen Vorgaben,
> die im Frühjahr 2005 für Dialer eingeführt wurden, endgültig für alle Einwählprogramme
> ...


tf


----------



## technofreak (16 Juni 2005)

Wie angekündigt stellt Intexus heute nachmittag auf den neuen Dialer final.exe um 
Hier ein Beispiel des dritten Fensters "from the wild(west)"


----------



## technofreak (17 Juni 2005)

http://dialer.regtp.de/Default.aspx



			
				Die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post schrieb:
			
		

> *Wichtiger Hinweis:* Seit dem* 17.06.2005*  dürfen nur noch Dialer, die den Anforderungen der Verfügung 54/2003 in Verbindung mit der Verfügung 4/2005 entsprechen verwendet werden.
> 
> Alle *vor dem 17.03.2005* registrierten Dialer, die nicht den Anforderungen der Verfügung 54/2003 in Verbindung mit der Verfügung 4/2005 entsprechen, sind weiterhin in der Datenbank als registriert enthalten, dürfen jedoch *nicht mehr* verwendet werden.
> 
> Bei Rückfragen wenden Sie sich bitte an unsere telefonische Beratung unter 0291/99 55 206.


----------

